# 150 shot



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

this question is somewhat just for craps and giggles, lol. but also i have been curious. What would a 150 or 200 shot of NOS do to a stock engine? i know anywhere from like a 30 shot to a 75 shot will not hurt it at all.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

how about KKKKKKKAAAAAAAAAAAABBBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMM!!!!!! :waving:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lmfao. research much?

no. I'm sorry, but this is getting closed. You could have easily answered this yourself, and it will lead to nothing but crap.


----------

